# ypauly - Hero of the Forum!



## Northerner (May 14, 2013)

ypauly has been nominated as a Hero of the Forum! 



> I'd like to nominate ypauly if I may - I think it's so thoughtful of him to make such an effort to meet up with a complete stranger, who has obviously been very badly treated by their care team. It's a heck of an example to set, and a reminder that the people posting here are actual flesh and blood with lives and feelings, not just impersonal dots on a screen.



Congratulations and well-deserved!


----------



## delb t (May 14, 2013)

Well nominated and well done ypauly- a true brummie


----------



## Cleo (May 14, 2013)

Def. well deserved ypauly !!!


----------



## AlisonM (May 14, 2013)

Yup, gets my vote.


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2013)

Yep, what a star - and shows value of stating where you live in profile


----------



## ypauly (May 14, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Yup, gets my vote.



Love it Alison, love it.
Thank you very much, thank you all very much but meeting somebody of the same age for what is planned to be a fun evening isn't all that heroic, I may even have a drink containing a little alcahol lol:


----------



## delb t (May 14, 2013)

Hang on a minute your not a villa fan !!!!


----------



## ypauly (May 14, 2013)

delb t said:


> Hang on a minute your not a villa fan !!!!



I am indeed.


----------



## AJLang (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations. Well deserved.


----------



## HOBIE (May 14, 2013)

Good 4u  "Ypauly" you deserve it


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2013)

High five Ypauly great nomination whomever it was x


----------



## Lauras87 (May 14, 2013)

Well done ypauly


----------



## Highlander (May 14, 2013)

Many congrats.   Much deserved.


----------



## Casper (May 15, 2013)

Congrats - and also to ypauly's nurse


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 16, 2013)

Well done ypauly!


----------



## ypauly (May 16, 2013)

Thank you again all. I think it is fair to say that we had a good time and will definitwly be doing it again. It turned out that we have a lot in common evevn attending the same school. Diabetes took a bit of a back seat though as we found so much else to talk about.

Daz is a great bloke and I intend to drag him aling to a meet in the near future.


----------



## Tina63 (May 16, 2013)

Top guy!  Well done YPauly!


----------



## Sazzaroo (May 18, 2013)

Good on ya and take care x


----------



## Flutterby (May 30, 2013)

A well deserved nomination - well done ypauly.


----------

